
WhatsApp is storing unencrypted backup data on Google Drive - october_sky
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3061660/whatsapp-is-storing-unencrypted-backup-data-on-google-drive
======
anon463637
If this pans out to be true, it wouldn't be a shock given that they went along
with PRISM. If you want e2e privacy, use Signal. You don't use Skype, Apple
Messaging/Facetime (maybe), Telegram, TikTok, Periscope, Facebook Messaging,
Google Hangouts, WhatsApp or other new/random/ubiquitous app because you don't
know who they're buying giving, selling data or getting hacked by.

PS: Has anyone used FireChat in a crowd scenario without internet? There's no
privacy and Bluetooth MAC is identifiable obviously, but it circumvents
turning off mobile and internet.

